# What is this toy/ball?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Can anyone identify the ball she is using in this video? Looks like it works really well. My GSD loves soccer balls and basketballs, but they would obviously not be so useful for practicing agility. Looks like this soft stretchy ball she is using is ideal.






Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That looks like a Hol-ee Roller ball: Hol-ee Roller Ball - Dog.com


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

The poster above may be correct because I just don't know the name of them. They sell them at Walmart, Petco, and Petsmart.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That looks like a Hol-ee Roller ball: Hol-ee Roller Ball - Dog.com


Yes- it definitely does look like that! Thanks guys!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Petsmart has them pretty cheap.

Stark has ripped one since he was 8 weeks. I have the larger one in green and LOVE it, as does Stark. I also sometimes put a tennis ball or another toy inside and let him try to get it out. 

Jax's (Stark's doggy friend) loved to play with it when he stayed with us.










Great toy to use to during training, we use ours as a tug most days.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ours love it. If they sit there and chew on it with the back teeth, ours can chew through it with a bit of effort. They do make a more durable one which looks like the one in the video, vs the one starks friend has (same one we have, just a different color).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs love them, too. I put a smaller one in a larger one for a bit more fun.
Just be warned, if you use them when tugging, be prepared to be bitten as the teeth can't connect well and your fingers may get in the way when the dog pushes it into you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've also have used and LOVE the Hol-ee Rollers, they are MUCH tougher than they look and you can play tug with them. But they can also scrunch up so easy to collapse and put in your waistband if you want to be hands free for a bit.


----------

